
Hipsters, RIP - takanori
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2019/01/05/hipsters-rip
======
ohiovr
Words of wandought wiffle waffle

[http://mentalfloss.com/article/61819/42-old-english-
insults](http://mentalfloss.com/article/61819/42-old-english-insults)

